# Closing vent upstairs will keep downstairs cooler?



## Jongeneel (8 mo ago)

Hello,

My AC Unit is having a hard time keeping up with the thermostat. Especially at the end of the day I won't be able to get to the desired temp. I've set it on 74F, but it won't get any cooler than 77F. Meanwhile, it's constantly running. I have one room upstairs that I won't use that has a floor register. Will it help if I close this register to keep the downstairs cooler? Are there any other things I could consider that might help? (I cleaned filter and bought register diverters)

Thank you!

-AC Unit: American Standard Silver 13 series (1.5 ton)
-Home sq. footage: 1,100
- Living in Ohio


----------

